# Grafikproblem bei Diablo 2



## lutz257 (15. September 2009)

hallo leute,

ich hab ein selten dämliches problem mit diablo 2...

ich hab es nach langem mal wieder installiert und das klappte natürlich auch alles... nun funktioniert das starten nich, weil er mir mit error 22, fehler beim directdraw kommt... jetz hab ich schon sämtliche foren durchforstet und alle ratschläge befolgt, neuen grafiktreiber, neuestes directX installiert... da fiel mir irgednwann auf, dass ich meine auflösung nicht auf 640*480 runterschrauben kann... deshalb würd ich sagen kann er das spiel auhc nicht starten... 

hat einer von euhc ne idee, wie ich das beheben kann? im spiel kann ich ja auf 800*600 umstellen... aber kann ich das vllt vorher auch schon bei irgendwelchen dateien??




danke für antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirendar (19. September 2009)

Moin..

classic D2 ging nur in 640x480.
erst mit dem addon ging 800x600.

hast du das auch installiert?

ansonsten versuchs mit dem fenstermodus.
Beispiel: "C:\Programme\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe" -w

Sirendar


----------

